# Starting point for Mt Diablo ride?



## ziscwg

Me and a buddy were thinking of riding up there this weekend. Where is a good place to start? Links to Strava routes or something could be helpful.

If there's a start point that is further away, that makes for a good all round ride, that would be worth considering.


----------



## ericm979

North gate or south gate?

For south gate, some people drive to Athenian School and park there. That leaves just the climb to do, no boring flat stuff.

But lots of people start from farther away and ride to South gate or North Gate.


----------



## ziscwg

ericm979 said:


> North gate or south gate?
> 
> For south gate, some people drive to Athenian School and park there. That leaves just the climb to do, no boring flat stuff.
> 
> But lots of people start from farther away and ride to South gate or North Gate.


I know one of the climbs is easier than the other. We are looking for the easier climb. From what I've seen on strava, the south gate looks easier. 

I certainly don't mind starting further away if its a nice country side ride. (besides, I warm up slowly). Anything worth doing around there before the climb?


----------



## Rhymenocerus

Southgate is easier. Like others have said, start near Athenian school for SG, if you want to do Northgate you can go from Heather Farms Park nearby.


----------



## ziscwg

Thanks,


----------



## ericm979

Some people start at Vista Grande or Green Valley schools and ride up Diablo Blvd.
It's a false flat/gradual climb. The upper parts have no shoulder. Or you can start from the other side and ride through Blackhawk. The roads on that side have more shoulder.

South Gate is about the same distance as North Gate but has slightly less climbing since you start from higher up. At the same effort North Gate takes me about 2 minutes longer.
I'll be doing both tommorrow and then a second climb up South Gate.


----------



## Ventruck

The route from the school still have that completely **** road? I'd take the other way, which I've only driven up atm.


----------



## ericm979

The short stretch of private road between the school and the actual gate was fixed last year. Thank the Tour of California, they're the ones who got it fixed.

It was a nice day on the mountain today- warm enough but not hot. There were many other idiots doing repeats besides the ones in my group.


----------



## jetdog9

If you do Northgate, you can park at Arbolado Park. Or you can park in the Sports Basement parking lot, gives you a cool store to go to after the ride and some food options. The stats and all the riders say Southgate is the easier climb, but if you can do one, you can do the other no problem.

If you want to make more of a ride from it, you can go Northgate to Summit to Athenian to Northgate (2nd summit or not up to you  ), or vice versa.


----------



## w-g

Just to add one more option. Make a loop of it. 
Depending on what climb you want to start the ride. I usually start in Walnut Creek then can 1) go down Danville Blvd and head East to get to Southgate, return via Northgate decent or 2) Go up Northgate, down Southgate and return via Danville Blvd.


----------



## jetdog9

Did a loop last weekend using Morgan Territory Road and Mt. Diablo. We opted not to summit when we hit the junction (some of us didn't have the fitness yet). Gorgeous route. Morgan Territory was great, few cars.

Started at Arbolado Park, took Ygnacio towards Clayton, jumped on Pine Hollow to avoid actual Clayton Rd as much as possible, then Clayton Rd to Marsh Creek Rd to Morgan Territory Rd. Once in Livermore, Manning to Highland to Camino Tassajara and you're in San Ramon/Danville. Then to Athenian School and over Diablo to get back to start.


----------



## CHL

Sorry to Hijack the thread but does anyone want to ride JetDog9's suggested loop this weekend? Looks like a very nice ride (about 50 Miles with 4.5K of elevation - per Bike Route Toaster). The Southern Gate is an easy climb, which I find less challenging than the Northern Gate.

Any place to refuel along the ride or do you pretty much bring everything at the start?

Was thinking about starting at 8:30-9:00am or perhaps earlier.

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## jetdog9

I'd love to do it again but can't this weekend. 

There is water and toilet at the Morgan Territory Regional Park parking lot, about 20 miles into the ride. 

About 30+ miles into the ride when you hit Camino Tassajara you're pretty much in suburbia, there are some gas stations / Starbuck's / etc. 

Then (as you likely know) there is water at a few different points from the base of Mt. Diablo at Athenian School to the junction of Southgate/Northgate/Summit.


----------



## genux

These are the rest/water stops I'm aware of in my last ride a few weeks ago:

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=205266179393424332336.0004e182b2fe0edf3db91

There might be more, but those are the stops I took note of when riding in 100°F (37.78°C) weather.

The visitor center at the Summit has a public water fountain outside and they sell some cold drinks/snacks inside.


----------



## CHL

Rode the route, this Saturday and had a very nice time. The climb up Morgan Territory Road proved challenging in certain areas but was covered nearly the entire way. This proved favorable as I started late in the morning and temperatures were already high. The road is quite narrow and in need of major repair in some areas. However, as you move away from Clayton and onto Morgan Territory Road, car traffic died out to nearly non-existent. I believe 3-4 cars passed me in either direction. 

After cresting the summit, I was treated to a terrifyingly fast descent. A confident and competent descender could easily reach 45-50mps. I wouldn't recommend it though as the surface does have some inflections and there are some sharp turns. Had to ration water and got dehydrated. Managed to get back to Danville and stopped to refuel and rehydrate. Continued on BlackHawk Road with another rider (William) and ascended to the Ranger Station of Mt. Diablo via the Southern Gate. Descended down to the Northern Gate and headed back to my car.

This was a very nice ride, although I would love to try it counter clockwise as the gradients in that direction are considerably steeper. Definitely going to ride this route again.


----------



## Todd_Pearce

We use the route that *CHL* described but go all the way to top of Diablo for Death Ride training. We park at the Safeway in Walnut Creek.


----------



## ratpick

CHL said:


> After cresting the summit, I was treated to a terrifyingly fast descent. A confident and competent descender could easily reach 45-50mps. I wouldn't recommend it though as the surface does have some inflections and there are some sharp turns.


You found The Plunge! I have my fastest speed here (56.5 mph). I love the Morgan Territory climb.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZdF2t1ZJCHB8VSRlN5f9H7rSjcAluHNk1ORGha64Y1Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-nbAPaV8Tzwk/UgF2G2Y4LCI/AAAAAAAAyFY/o5QtNS67jh0/s640/625670_10151738024944256_389810322_n.jpg" height="480" width="640" /></a>

A few months ago, my wife challenged a friend to climb Diablo this coming weekend so I'm going to follow along on my single speed. I tried to convince them to do the south gate climb but they seem set on north gate, despite it going to be quite hot. Fine, don't listen to me...


----------



## CHL

ratpick said:


> A few months ago, my wife challenged a friend to climb Diablo this coming weekend so I'm going to follow along on my single speed. I tried to convince them to do the south gate climb but they seem set on north gate, despite it going to be quite hot. Fine, don't listen to me...


If they want to do this the hard way, you'll convince your friend to ride up Diablo to the top, descend via the South Gate and ascend the Morgan Territory via that "Plunge." You would have to offer substantial incentives to get me to ascend to the Morgan Territory via the "Plunge."

It's too bad the road aren't the greatest and remind me of the muck that lines the road in the Almaden Valley or in Hollister. Rode my CAAD9 with Campy Eurus but would have preferred my other carbon bike, which is configure more for comfort.

Altamont is nearby. If you fancy 40mph+ on a flat surface, you might want to indulge.


----------



## ratpick

CHL said:


> If they want to do this the hard way, you'll convince your friend to ride up Diablo to the top, descend via the South Gate and ascend the Morgan Territory via that "Plunge." You would have to offer substantial incentives to get me to ascend to the Morgan Territory via the "Plunge."
> 
> It's too bad the road aren't the greatest and remind me of the muck that lines the road in the Almaden Valley or in Hollister. Rode my CAAD9 with Campy Eurus but would have preferred my other carbon bike, which is configure more for comfort.
> 
> Altamont is nearby. If you fancy 40mph+ on a flat surface, you might want to indulge.


I climbed The Plunge for the first time earlier this year.. much prefer the other way. The descent down the "front" side isn't an incentive to climb The Plunge - although it's an achievable Strava KOM since nobody does it.

[Actually, I got 7th when I did it in April and I'm already bumped to 39th so I guess it's on people's radar]


----------

